# Chicken tractor or permanent stationary



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

How many people here have moveable chicken tractors. For those that do not how do you manage odor control for their droppings. Also taking into consideration that I have limited shade locations in yard. That being said would a chicken tractor really be useful moving it back and forth to the same locations?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a permanent coop and enclosure. i use wood bark on the floor and clean up droppings every other day.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

When I was researching tractors et al I came across this series of articles. I think there was something on how to pasture in a back yard.

http://www.themodernhomestead.us/article/electronet-1.html

As for smell, some people swear by the deep litter method. I plan on having poop board in my coop.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Our chicken tractor has a 1inch welded wire floor. That way all the poop falls through and fertilizes the grass


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have both. The tractor is a too small for all of them now but it comes to wonderfully handy when I need to separate any chickens. As for the permanent coop, I grab my icecream bucket and salad tongs and scoop away every day in the coop. Their run, gets raked up once a week (I scoop here and there in between) and fresh wood ash tossed in. My raked up "goodies" get tossed to my shrubs, gardens, etc.


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

A tractor maybe a good idea for you. As for the shade issue, you can pick up a tarp from the local wally world, try to get the thickest one available and use it to for shade. I built two chicken tractors for some of our birds. The second one came out much nicer - decided to build on the fly versus using set plans. Both have tarps that are secured by zip ties in one location, leaving the rest of the tarp loose to move. This allows access to the inside of the tractors. Here's a link to the Facebook page, just look at the photo album titles chicken tractors.

P.S. It doesn't hurt to try something unorthodox. As long as the birds get some shelter from the sun and lots of available water, they should be fine. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.805219556285768.40824.133976673410063&type=1&l=8e5d01f9d6


----------



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info and great pictures. Ok so the shade thing isn't that much of a big deal. I figured shade under a tree vs. a shaded coop with a tarp or roof would be better. I just want to make sure the chickens are comfortable. I might plant small cheap fast growing trees in strategic spots and use the tarps as well.


----------

